# Sticky  Need immediate support? Crisis and suicide lines 1-800-273-8255



## Alan

Although we're willing to talk about mental health problems here at DPSH unfortunately we're not equipped to deal with acute crisis support.

If you're in immediate need of help and support, I'd like to refer you to ThoughtOnFire's excellent list of crisis and suicide lines --

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54170-crisis-suicide-hotlines/

Regards and well wishes


----------

